# In the mood for some good Western/historical fiction books. Suggestions?



## Macduff Inkwell (Dec 21, 2013)

Though I'm filling my library up with nonfiction books about history, it's occurred to me that I probably should also include some fictional stories set in the West and historical fiction genres.

I was thinking more mystery/action-adventure/thriller stories set in the Wild West (or historical fiction.) Any recommendations will be great, and I can then buzz on down to my local library to check them out. 

:read:


----------



## tabasco5 (Dec 23, 2013)

Centennial by James Michener is the best historical fiction followed by...
Dances with Wolves
Little Big Man

These are great fiction stories as well...
Valdez is Coming
Hombre
Shane
Lonesome Dove


----------



## ppsage (Dec 23, 2013)

I second Centennial.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 23, 2013)

You can't go wrong with Mark Twain's _Roughing It_. A really enjoyable read. Also, _1906_ by James Dalessandro (sp?).


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Lonesome Dove* by Larry McMurtry might be a good choice for you.


----------



## Caragula (Jan 12, 2014)

The Sisters Brothers


----------

